# 8N --- working the ole land...



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got out there on Friday/Saturday and got my blades spinning on my bushhog and finally got those darn buttercup yellow weeds cut and under control. I did get to use my middlebuster to open up some areas that had gotten flat and contributed to poor drainage. I also got a chance to work the box scraper a little bit.
I will post up some pics later this week as I get time...

Anyone else work their 8N in this way? I am really interested in getting a Dearborn 2-bottom plow.

Andy


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well l didn't work with a 9n because l don't have one would be nice but l did l my yard and putting up a shed keep having fun with that 9n


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, now you need to get the manurer spread. Do you have a sewage refuse recycler near you in your area? They mix up a treated batch of sewage into a liquid slurry and spread for you for free in most cases. It is safe to use as it has been treated in sewage digesters and had lime added to it to neutralize the ph and stabilize it. Then it is either dried out or spread in liquid form. I have a cousin who does this in Virginia (Recyc Systems) they spread it on my father's farm and it grows some really good crops and is a heck a of a lost cheaper than fertilizer. 

How is the weed n feed working? The weed plants (broad leafs) should be shriveling up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

sewage refuse recycler? Never heard of that. Who would I call to find that out? A liquid slurry --- like a frothy smoothie to drink? :furious: ----------- Sounds cool and spread for free? That is really cool ---- Let me know.

Weed n Feed --- doing really well.....yellowing out and dying now. 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wish I could be using mine  



Still no attachments, and winters still here. So the N just sits there waiting............................................


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone for a "SMOOTHIE":question: :question: :question: :eat: :eat: :eat: :barf:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup :yum:


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*sewage recycler*

Andy
First place to check would be whoever runs the sewage treatment plant in your city/ town That being said, there is a lot of variables involved, they probably wouldn't do anything less than 20 acres, can't be within city limits, can't be close to water ways or even large ditches and has to be ok'd by what ever governing body that regulates it in your gov't, but it does work good and if it's liquid and they inject it you get your ground roughly worked up in the deal

Archie


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: sewage recycler*



> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *Andy
> First place to check would be whoever runs the sewage treatment plant in your city/ town That being said, there is a lot of variables involved, they probably wouldn't do anything less than 20 acres, can't be within city limits, can't be close to water ways or even large ditches and has to be ok'd by what ever governing body that regulates it in your gov't, but it does work good and if it's liquid and they inject it you get your ground roughly worked up in the deal
> 
> Archie *


Archie nailed it! Great post! SMOOTHIES ALL around on me!   :furious: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## gbunt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Gardening*

I'm using my 8N to garden on a BIG scale.....includes a Dearborn 2 bottom plow, disk, field cultivator, brush hog, blade, scoop bucket and new boom pole. Having a blast, even joined the local farmers market to sell some of my labors.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome gbunt :friends: Thats a good looking old 8N you have there they are great tractors. Thats how come you see so many still going strong. 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractorforum gbunt. nice looking tractor


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

gbunt, Welcome!!!!

Tell me how much you work and what crops you produce. 
I am very interested! :-D

As you can tell, I love my Ns! :-D


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Gardening*



> _Originally posted by gbunt _
> *I'm using my 8N to garden on a BIG scale.....includes a Dearborn 2 bottom plow, disk, field cultivator, brush hog, blade, scoop bucket and new boom pole. Having a blast, even joined the local farmers market to sell some of my labors. *



Welcome!

How big of a garden you tending with that N?


----------

